# Parking for Malaga airport



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi all, we need safe parking for 18 days as we're flying home for the festive season. Any suggestions/advice/friends in Spain with a big garden?!!


----------



## travelingirl (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi , you dont say which direction you are coming from, but past the airport going into malaga on the new road,not the old road.
Directly at the side of Leroy Merlins is a place foe camper storage, you can store by the day ,week , or month. We use it, there is someone there 24 hrs although if you dont speak spanish take a dictionary with you .
The guy is very friendly and we have never had a problem at all.
hope this helps Kim


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

We currently have our 'van parked in a place near Malaga Airport, they are called Autocaravanas del sol, havent got the number handy but type that in google and it will come up, nice chap called Daniel helped us. They have one parking place 10 mins off the motorway near a place called Churriana and one just off the motorway by the airport (could be same one travellingirl mentioned)

Costs around 45 to 50 euros per month depending on length of van but they do half months I think. Bargain!


----------



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

Just got an email from Marianna at Autocaravanas del Sol quoting 45 euros for 30 days, no reduction offered for only18 days but @ 45 euros I'm not complaining!

Thanks unitedgirl and Kim for your help.


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Ah, maybe they only do half months is you park for say 2 and a half months or something. Anyway they were helpful and we are getting a few maintenance jobs done on the 'van whilst it is there which is handy. Have a good trip back to UK.


----------

